# Pensacola Beach pier 5/20/22



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very short day. Got to the pier about 630am...left at 1230 pm.

Stopped at the pomp hole. Saw a couple caught on a jighead with a small sand flea on it. I had no sand fleas and couldn't get them to hit a jig with a teaser just above it. 

Meanwhile, out on the end, 4 Kings were caught ( more like prince mackerel...8 pounds down to 7 pounds). Wandered out to the end and one guy got his leader chopped off by a king. Put a small mullet on one of my king rods and on the second throw, watched the king come out of nowhere and nail the bait. Dropped the line to free spool...line didn't move an inch. Bring up the line...my leader is MIA. Put on another leader and grab another mullet. See the fish coming and a little 3' shark hits the little mullet...and takes everything but the head...and hook. Damn tennis shoe-headed ling grabbed the head...and got hooked. Dammitall!

Saw some nice tarpon, but they weren't eating. Saw a few Spanish. Saw a few little winter-sized bonitos. Wandered back up to the pomp hole. Empty water except for a few resident redfish.

Bait was cigar minnows in the shallows and LYs and threadfish at the T.


----------

